# problem installing FreeBSD (newbie)



## no1 (Aug 3, 2014)

I wanted to install FreeBSD. I have followed all the instructions in the Handbook and still the damn thing won*'*t work. I have a problem installing a desktop environment. *A*nd now pkg does not work. *H*ow could the pkg package manager fail? Is there a place other than the Handbook to learn installing FreeBSD*?* I've been trying to install it since the past week and *I* always get some kind of problem. (I know it's like complaining. But I'm frustrated.)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 3, 2014)

First, realize that FreeBSD is working.  Your problems are with applications.

There are two ways to make that easier.  The first is to install PC-BSD, which is FreeBSD with all the desktop setup already done.  It has four desktops to choose from, including that huge one, the big one, Xfce, and LXDE.

The second way to make it easier is to install applications from ports.  Because everything is built in place on your system, it avoids many of the problems that binary packages can have.  It is still a great deal more setup work than using PC-BSD.


----------



## spanglefox (Aug 18, 2014)

Are you installing FreeBSD to a real machine or to a virtual machine, in something like VirtualBox, KVM, etc?

I encountered a strange 'bug' relating to certain types of Intel hardware that would allow installation of FreeBSD but had some issues with pkg corruption and Xorg. I found this solution: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2013-November/046186.html. Below are the relevant instructions:



> When it boots set in loader (before kernel):
> OK set vfs.unmapped_buf_allowed=0
> OK boot



Should this work for you, and to make it permanent, put 
	
	



```
vfs.unmapped_buf_allowed=0
```
 into the file /boot/loader.conf


----------

